# What is THE worst thing that could happen at your wedding???



## NuKe

For you personally, what would it be? I think for me it would be my OH's best man putting a rude story in his speech, like the time he caught us having sex in his back yard :rofl:... my family would be horribly, HORRIBLY embarrassed!!

You?


----------



## Mynx

If my OH (or anyone else for that matter!!) threw up down my dress lol! I have a sickness phobia so I'd be in bits if that hapepened! Not to mention I'd stink and look awful :haha:


----------



## Tiff

I'm afraid of tripping while walking either up or down the aisle. I have this irrational phobia that someone is going to spill red wine on my wedding dress. Rude stories at the speeches, people getting too drunk and being sick.

Oh! Family fights. There's a lot of tension between a fair number of family members (both sides) at our wedding. Hopefully there won't be a brawl!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Fights at the party!
And the dress getting stained!


----------



## tmr1234

i had a dread of my under skirt coming down as i go or down the aisle and it did as we was walking back out but i manged to save it just about and no 1 seen.

Also i allways said if some 1 asked some 1 else to marry them or said to every 1 they where preg or some thing to take the light and my cuz who i have not seen for yrs started handing out save the dates and talking about how her wedding is going to be. i just had to walk away and deal with it some outher time.


----------



## smelly07

someone dropping dead! ........


----------



## xpatchx

My mother turning up and ruining the WHOLE day. I am literally shaking about it.
It also doesn't help that my in laws are quite...stern. They can take a joke if it's something they've said, but if it's a joke toward them, they get very easily offended. 

(Like when my MIL was joking about big massive hats at weddings, and I said "Just as long as you don't wear a big basket of fruit on your head" and then she text my OH the next day saying "After Sarah said that about hats, I guess I won't be wearing the one I bought" Hmm. But it's okay for you to get me a "drama queen" mug a month after your husband called me one for going to the hospital for falling down the stairs at 6 months pregnant!)

My dad on the otherhand will take the piss out of anyone, and this is his first time coming over from France and meeting my OH and my inlaws! NOT a good combination!


----------



## xpatchx

Cor tmr, I would have probably dunked wine on her head!!! I think, personally, on ANYONES big day, birthdays, weddings, birth of children etc... any "big" news can easily be held a few more days to give them a bit of limelight on such a big thing!


----------



## Mynx

smelly07 said:


> someone dropping dead! ........

I know I shouldnt .. but :rofl: That would be pretty bad!!!


----------



## snuggles21

something happening to my dress - ripping, getting a stain etc.
cars or photographer not showing up (leave it to my lot to take photos and i wont have a head in any of my pics! lol)

love that none of us have said been jilted at the altar :haha:
OH? what OH? ;)


----------



## booflebump

Re the dress thing - it will get dirty, it will get trodden on, and it will probably get a rip in it. Just accept it and go with the flow....it can be dry cleaned and if you get a stain on it high up, it's easily photoshopped out xxx


----------



## Jin

Some one standing on my dress and me going to walk away and the dress ripping.

A family punch up - or any punch up for that matter!

The registrar calling to say they are sick and they have no replacement and there fore the wedding can not go ahead. This one is my biggest fear.

My SIL going into labour half way through the ceremony. (she is due to give birth the day before lol)


----------



## mummymunch

my OH not to turn up, the hog roast not to turn up and my nan drinking too much and making a scene!


----------



## cherry22

Our outfits getting sent to some far flung country that we are not in!
Sun stroke and burn!
The registrar not turning up!
Flights being delayed or cancled!
Sickness bugs!
Can you tell im a worryer??! lol!
x


----------



## NuKe

mummymunch said:


> my OH not to turn up, the hog roast not to turn up and my nan drinking too much and making a scene!

:rofl:


----------



## beccad

Groom not turning up... Everything else would have been irrelevant if he hadn't have been there!

ETA: your dress will not end the day in the pristine condition it started. It is likely you'll have a small rip somewhere, it'll be dirty where it drags on the ground, something will be spilled on it by someone (someone splashed a bit of coca cola on mine during a particularly enthusiastic dance move.)


----------



## Mynx

beccad said:


> Groom not turning up... Everything else would have been irrelevant if he hadn't have been there!

See I'm not worried about that.. he knows his life wont be worth living if he dont turn up :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

mine too! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm worried about Chris doing a runner, uninvited family members turning up (a whole different story), arguments, mum being too ill to make it, lots of different things


----------



## NuKe

:hugs:

it has crossed my mind from time to time that barry's brother may turn up... it's extremely unlikely, but if he does- I will be chucking him out.


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh another one I'm worrying about happening is Dad's friend being too shy to give me away so I have to walk down the aisle on my own (I know I'd have loads of people there who'd gladly do it, but it's a bit of an irrational fear if that makes sense?)


----------



## jadesh101

going into prem labour while walking down the aisle at Bry's wedding lmao


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## jadesh101

I think she would kill me !


----------



## booflebump

:rofl: Don't even joke!

Did you see that groom who set fire to his wedding venue over an argument about the bill? Now that's one way to ruin your marriage before it's even started!


----------



## NuKe

:shock: NO!! link us!!


----------



## booflebump

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-13850727

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...toric-hotel-arson-after-wedding-bill-row.html


----------



## honeybee2

I keep having nightmares about no photographer and no guests turning up or someone in a car crash on the way down:nope:

Jadeypoo poo if you take over my day with your labour twinges, you maybe my sister but I Will stick your 'ed down the bog.


----------



## NuKe

:shock:


----------



## leash27

Top of my list is definitely family arguments. There are a few different people who don't get along with each other, both in mine and OH's family so I am just hoping they can be civil for one day.

I am also worried about running late as I only managed to book the registrar on the provision that our ceremony starts right on time as they have another wedding to get to.

I am not worried about OH turning up, I am worried about him throwing up lol. He suffers real bad with nerves (he spent the morning of his graduation with his head down the toilet) so I am hoping he can hold it together.

x


----------



## krissy1984

Mine is tripping down the aisle or him not turning up. I wasn't worried about the photographer but now am as he's cancelled and we have 6 days before! :( 

Why are weddings so stressful?! :(


----------



## honeybee2

aw hun, thats terrible- have you found a replacement?


----------



## jadesh101

hahahaha ok


----------



## krissy1984

Not yet were looking at local people to do it.. Fingers crossed :)). No idea what that's about ^^


----------



## krissy1984

Also I meant in the above post what the mans playing at, he's also just gone intobusiness with my aunt! Xx


----------



## honeybee2

jadesh101 said:


> hahahaha ok




krissy1984 said:


> Not yet were looking at local people to do it.. Fingers crossed :)). No idea what that's about ^^

thats my sister replying to my 'stick your 'ed down the bog' threat on pg 2. xx


----------



## honeybee2

thats great about your OH!! xx


----------



## michyk84

family politics rearing ugly head & causing drama, esp worried about my mum & dad being in same room cos i have a real worry my mum will kick off (at my daughters christening my dad ended up not being able to come cos my mum kicked off big style :( )


----------



## kintenda

I feel pretty relaxed about most things (like the dress getting dirty from floor etc, though obviously a massive wine stain would be a bit upsetting - it wouldn't ruin my day though!!) - I am mostly worried about the best man's ability to take the rings safely to the church - sounds cliche but it is very valid, he's lovely but so absent minded!!


----------



## NuKe

u cud sew it into his jacket pocket and provide a small pair of scissors!


----------



## honeybee2

hehe good idea ^^ like a safe cracker thing!


----------



## kintenda

NuKe said:


> u cud sew it into his jacket pocket and provide a small pair of scissors!

It's a hired suit and I'm not sure that I trust him to be delicate :wacko:
He's a dear though, I am fond of him in my own weird way.


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I always worried about OH's friend coming and getting stoned! He done that at a friends wedding a few months before and I vowed that I would get him thrown out if he did :grr: tbh I didn't even speak to him that much so I'm not sure if he was :lol: although he was pretty drunk x


----------

